# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të ndryshme të gegërishtes dhe të toskërishtes

## zogu dukagjinas

Katund        - Fshat
Tomel          - Qumesht
Teveqel       - Budalla
Llapoq         - Veshmadh
LLom           - LLampe
Sika             - Thika
etj.               - etj.

Ku eshte dallimi ne mes ketyre fjaleve ( dialektit te Gegerishtes dhe te Toskerishtes ). A keni edhe ju ndonje fjale tjeter qe mund te shtoni ?

----------


## zogu kosovar

ishe shum i dijshem

----------


## zogu kosovar

:Lulja3: 


> Katund        - Fshat
> Tomel          - Qumesht
> Teveqel       - Budalla
> Llapoq         - Veshmadh
> LLom           - LLampe
> Sika             - Thika
> etj.               - etj.
> 
> Ku eshte dallimi ne mes ketyre fjaleve ( dialektit te Gegerishtes dhe te Toskerishtes ). A keni edhe ju ndonje fjale tjeter qe mund te shtoni ?


po ta boj ni pyetje
  1)cilen gjuhe e flitim ne gegen apo tosken

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> po ta boj ni pyetje
>   1)cilen gjuhe e flitim ne gegen apo tosken



valla me te thene te drejten here ate e here ate sepse jam katundar une hehe, por sprish pune asgje se edhe une kam gjak shqiptari nder deje

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

ik or zog se qenke i teri teveqel ose budall

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Gegerishten normal

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Or zog, po kush te tha qe katund eshte ne gegenisht...?
Ndoshta kjo eshte nje nga fjalet me te vjetra ne shqip...

----------


## kapllani

Ja këtu disa fjalë nga gegënishtja verilindore:

qeh! = ja!
me mejtë = me shëndoshë
myftiaç = nevojli, lypës
mystekil = kastile, negut, enkas, me qillim
harobet = dordolec
me u përfulitë = me u ngutë, kështuqi e prsih nji punë
me tushkitë dikend = mos me digjue dikend, mos me iu bindë dikuj
tervesë = sofër
minuk = nji qen i vogël
shahir = rapsod
me shukatë = me u ndalë të foluni, me u ndalë me folë
me vy = me u nevojit, me u mbëhitë
çel, llust = neri pa flokë, tull
i/ e shtalbët = i/e butë ( per shembull misri)
dahi = temperaturë, klimë (p.s. qenka dahi i ftohtë në dhomë = qenka ftohtë në dhomë)
me vnue diçka = me ngjitë dikçka, me vjerrë diçka
me bâ bezar = me bâ fani
me zamaritë = me vërejtë, me hetue
zhig = marak, mall
nom = mirë
i/ e eritueshëm,-me = pak e/i lagët
me bitis = ma harxhue, me krye
me hidytë = me ndreqë

Dhe do të dojsha me shtue se fjala budallë pëdoret edhe prej gegët, madje ma shpesh sesa teveqel-për sa dij unë.

----------


## Testim

Teveqel për në veri s'ta kupton kush. ja paska ndrru venet ky zogu. A çajo sika=thika osht hit i javës.

----------


## Zëu_s

q'at far llapoqin kurr se pasna nie ... *kllap*osh purdoret kah na, a llapoq nc

edhe kto qe i pruni kapllani nashta jan gegnisht, veq une gjusen s'po i mar vesh ...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> me bitis = ma harxhue, me krye



Me bitis asht turqisht!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

lapoq - veshët e mëdhenjë
qel - pa folkë
kungj - shpifje
rren - genjeshter
hajgare - shaka
axha - xhaxhi
belaxhi - problematik
paushall,pahiri - pa qellim
none/nan - nënë
shqipni - shqipëri
na (p.vetor) - ne
anmik - armik
shtue(folje) - shtuar
përqef - kot

etj,etj

----------


## Jack Watson

> minuk = nji qen i vogël


minuk ne Shqipëri (veri) e përdorin për njeri skuth, njeri legen e jo për qen.




> shqipni - shqipëri


Në Kosovë ekzistonte edhe Shipni, shiptar, fol ship  :pa dhembe:

----------


## drague

paska plas "zogu :pa dhembe:

----------


## zogu kosovar

dddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## Gordon Freeman

zogu dukagjinas i ka dy username 

pra 

z.dukagjinas
z.kosovar te dy zog jan dhe te njejte!

----------


## kapllani

rranxë = rrëzë

----------


## kapllani

llopov = llafazan, shakllaban

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> zogu dukagjinas i ka dy username 
> 
> pra 
> 
> z.dukagjinas
> z.kosovar te dy zog jan dhe te njejte!



me fal qe po mendon ashtu por nje shok i ngushte i imi te cilin e kam mesuar se si te regjistrohet ne forum ai e ka marr kete niknem.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Fjale qe perdoren shume rralle apo jane zevendsuar .
Kaskongji-kokelart
kallakangj-femer e lyer e bukur
rrashta-maja kokes
ashte e rrashte
e perspete-e arrite 
pramje-mbramje
a ke nge -a ke kohe te lire 
u pshteta=u mbeshteta
i projshem-i qete -i kontrolluar
proj-qetsohu
 i flliqt -i ndyer
e tesha -e zateta-e takova
rrake - gjesende
taz -got me veg
T'amel- qumsht  e si ti themi kumshtes
edhi- i vogli  i dhise - kec-kiqi dhise
kiq -fjale e cila perdoret per te larguar dhine  nga nje vend e njejte sikurse fjala pis qe perdoret per te larguar  macen.
pshtjellak-skutaq -perparse  -pjes  e veshjes se gruas.
...

----------

